# 40 Maps They Didn’t Teach You In School



## Meanderer (May 25, 2014)

_Maps they didn't teach you in school.

By the time we graduate high school, we learn that they never taught us the most interesting things in there. Sure, you might be able to name the European countries or point New York on the map, but does that give a you real understanding of how the world functions? To fill this gap, we have gathered a great and informative selection of infographical maps that they should’ve shown us at school: 

http://www.boredpanda.com/fun-maps-they-didnt-teach-you-in-school/

The most famous brand in each State of the US:

_View attachment 6940


----------



## Mirabilis (May 27, 2014)

Hooters has the best chicken wings!!


----------

